# Kenotek & Kenolon at Waxstock



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Kenotek will be represented at Waxstock by its UK Distributor Morethanpolish Ltd and staffed by 2 of its Kenolon Authorised Detailers who will be able to give you a users-eye view of all the products.

Other Kenolon Ceramic Shield Authorised Detailers are expected too.

As some of you may know, Ceramic Shield is only available for application by our trained Detailers, so if you'd like to discuss joining our scheme (no costs other than initial training) then please go and see Shay and Adam. There are free sunglasses for your summer hols (as they're not needed in the UK) too !

The rest of the Kenotek range will also be there for retail sale to everyone and I do recommend you quiz the chaps about the range, as its really excellent stuff at very reasonable prices. Wheel Cleaner Ultra and Anti-Insect are the hot products right now, so if you want some, pop by early.

Guaranteed no hard sell as I will be on holiday !!


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

Will raceglaze be there? Or any DI filters for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Our stand will be specifically only showing the Kenotek/Kenolon products but if you want a filter, or any other products we stock, I can have it taken there for you to pick up on the day.

Deadshot and anyone else - please PM me your name and I'll put stickers on products for you.
I'd prefer if you can call us to make payment prior too please, on 01780 749449. Obviously no carriage costs to you.


----------

